# Router Fence Micro Adjuster



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

I just received a fence for my router table and today I made a micro adjuster for it based on an idea I stole from the internet. I think it's self-explanatory but I'll answer any questions.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Is that a Hart Design (Hartville Tool) fence on your router table? I have that fence and am a little disappointed with it. It is a little difficult to kee[ square to the miter gauge track and the table in general. I have wanted a micro adjuster for it but do not see what help it is if the fence does not move square to the table.

Thanks

George


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

George G said:


> Is that a Hart Design (Hartville Tool) fence on your router table? I have that fence and am a little disappointed with it. It is a little difficult to kee[ square to the miter gauge track and the table in general. I have wanted a micro adjuster for it but do not see what help it is if the fence does not move square to the table.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> George


 Hi George - why are you so concerned about the fence to miter track relationship? The router table is substantially different than a table saw in that respect because the cutting tool is rotating around a perpendicular rather than a horizontal axis. The only time it becomes important is if you are using the miter gauge in conjunction with the fence, not a good idea on a table saw either. For most cope cuts, where a miter gauge is tempting to use, I find a large push block or sled to be safer and more effective. :smile:


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi George - why are you so concerned about the fence to miter track relationship? :smile:


I guess I am just being anal, I do not use a miter gauge on the router table. For cope cuts I use a coping sled which follows the fence not the miter slot.

George


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

George G said:


> Is that a Hart Design (Hartville Tool) fence on your router table? I have that fence and am a little disappointed with it. It is a little difficult to kee[ square to the miter gauge track and the table in general. I have wanted a micro adjuster for it but do not see what help it is if the fence does not move square to the table.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> George


Your next "tool" purchase needs to be "Woodworking With The Router", by Hylton. 

Your post shows that you need to better understand the way a router table works. There is no need for a miter slot in a router table. 

Sleds that index off the front of the table, or the fence, tend to be more accurate, and in my opinion safer, than a miter slot. 

The only purpose for a miter slot is to provide an attachment point for feather boards, and that can also be accomplished better with jigs clamped to the front of the table.


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes George, it is a Hart Design fence. I chose that fence because it has the ability to be made perpendicular to the table. I agree with the other guys that there is no reason to maintain parallel to the miter gauge track. In fact, if that was the case it would be impossible to have a micro adjuster on a router table.


----------

